# Sewer Ejector Pump Question



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

I went to a call for a sewer ejector pump not working. I was able to quickly diagnose that the float was stuck by running the pump manually. So I went through the process of removing the pump from the basin. 
What I found was a build up a white/yellow material around the pump, float, stuck to the tank and large pieces floating around. What I believe this to be is from their washing machine detergent??
The pump only serves the laundry, a toilet (that doesnt get used much) and the kitchen sink.
The thing is that I was out to this pump around six months ago and all this build up took place within this period, it was excessive, seems like a short period of time for such a period.
I couldnt really give them a definite answer to why this is happening, I suggested using a different laundry detergent.
Maybe flushing out the tank eery 6 months.

Do people think there are other factors, type of city water combining with household products, if its not being used that much maybe the process occurs quicker when the water just sits in the tank(although they have kids and do a lot of laundry), they have a high efficiency washing machine.
They claim not to put grease down there.

Is there any type of detergents guys recommend to customers ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

May have been drain-o.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

> They claim not to put grease down there.


And you believed them?


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Yea, I believe them, they are a pretty eco friendly family and quite conscious of how they dispose of waste. Obviously they could be putting anything down there but i removed a bucket full of the stuff from the tank, just seems like a lot for a short period of time. 
They havent used drain-o either (apparently).
Should of took a pic.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Carcharodon said:


> Yea, I believe them, they are a pretty eco friendly family and quite conscious of how they dispose of waste. Obviously they could be putting anything down there but i removed a bucket full of the stuff from the tank, just seems like a lot for a short period of time.
> They havent used drain-o either (apparently).
> Should of took a pic.


Sometimes those eco soap stuff crap will not break down properly when using the eco cold water.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Carcharodon said:


> What I found was a build up a white/yellow material around the pump, float, stuck to the tank and large pieces floating around.
> 
> They claim not to put grease down there.


Did you ever watch Dr House?
Remember how he said patients all lie?

As a plumber you need to realize your customers all lie, especially about what they poured in the drain before the plumbing stopped working...:yes:

I'll bet the white stuff kinda looks like the stuff in these septic tank pictures...

Wanna guess what that is? Hint: It's not laundry detergent! :no:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

What is that stuff Red?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

redbeardplumber said:


> What is that stuff Red?


Grease...
What else would it be? :laughing:

It gathers big time in ejector pits and septic tanks...
Just a decent amount liquified with hot water and dish detergent while washing a pan, goes down the drain...

It hits that cool water in a ejector pit, house trap or, septic tank and instantly congeals back to solid floating on the top and sticking to whatever it touches....

It's a guaranteed service call! It just keeps building up until the drain stops up or a float switch sticks... Just a question of time...

Tell the customer to pour the grease in a coffee can and throw it in the trash... Wipe the grease out of a frying pan with a paper towel before washing, and throw that in the trash too...

If they do that, they'll save money...
If they don't you'll make money until they learn...

Here's the bill! Hope to see you soon...:laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Did you ever watch Dr House?
> Remember how he said patients all lie?
> 
> As a plumber you need to realize your customers all lie, especially about what they poured in the drain before the plumbing stopped working...:yes:
> ...


I suppose it looks a little similar, the basin was pretty clean with just the crusty/foamy material stuck to the tank and pump. It does seem like the most logical explanation though.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

I would recommend they regularly use bio clean. The stuff works excellent on breaking down solids such as grease. Even if the customer is not putting grease or oil down the drain, if they are using the kitchen sink then oils are going down the drain just from the act of rinsing off a plate.


----------

